# Rattling noise when starting cold [VIDEO]



## r3pr3z3nt (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey Guys!

I recently bought a 2005, 2.0 l petrol automatic Nissan X-Trail T30 with 170kkm on the odo.
I've noticed that whenever I start the engine cold it's making a weird metallic rattling sound until I start driving.
I've recorded this in the morning, have a look and listen:





What do you think might be causing that noise?
Regards from Dublin!

Ceasar


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

That's one of the exhaust heat shields touching the exhaust pipe. There is one under the car and there is a heat shield above the headers in the engine bay. Check them and make sure they're not bent or missing screws.


----------



## r3pr3z3nt (Mar 22, 2011)

I'll do that, hopefully it's going to be it, as it's annoying as hell, and since I've just bought the car I was afraid that it could be something mere serious.
I'll keep you updated.

Thanks Aussietrail!


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

Heat shield! we had the same thing annoying as hell. its now fixed


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

Sounds like the heat shield. I had mine fixed at a muffler shop. The dealer wanted to charge me a crazy amount. I think I read on this forum that someone bought a few clamps and fixed it on their own for $5.


----------



## r3pr3z3nt (Mar 22, 2011)

I didn't get a chance to sort that out yet. I'm having a problem with the fuel pump now [probably...].
The car wont start, even though the starter is working. I need to pump the accelerator initially to start the car, after that it works fine...
I'll keep you posted on the noise, as soon as I get a chance to look underneath the car.


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

Do Bamboo said:


> Sounds like the heat shield. I had mine fixed at a muffler shop. The dealer wanted to charge me a crazy amount. I think I read on this forum that someone bought a few clamps and fixed it on their own for $5.


I bought a clamp and was able to fix my heat sheild rattle - for about $5.


----------

